
86 Mac Plus Vs. 07 AMD DualCore. You Won't Believe Who Wins - gibsonf1
http://hubpages.com/hub/_86_Mac_Plus_Vs_07_AMD_DualCore_You_Wont_Believe_Who_Wins
======
lupin_sansei
"Evan says: Maybe it goes without saying, but I think it's reasonable to say
that what people consider "basic everyday functions" have evolved enormously.
For many people, "everyday functions" now includes: storing, finding, and
sharing every peice of music I own, every photo I take, and every home video I
shoot. Plus keeping in touch with all my friends, by multiple channels
including voice chat, possibly simultaneously. While watching streaming video
of last night's "Heroes" while downloading a few hundred Megs of files. "

